# [Video] Cross Tips, One Colour and Colour Neutral (videos)



## cubefan4848 (Nov 26, 2010)

This first one gives you some tips on how to solve the cross more efficient using just one colour. I don't recommend this to people sub 20 seconds because you probably already know this but watch it if you think your cross is not good enough.




Scrammbles 1. R2 F D R' U2 F' D U L' R2 B2 F L R2 B U2 R2 U D B F L' F' L F2
2. D2 B L' B2 D2 U2 F2 U D' R' U D2 L B L U2 F B' U' L2 B' D2 R2 L2
3. B U2 D' L' D R2 L D U F2 B' U2 B D2 L' B2 F' U' R2 F2 B2 D' R2 D' L2
4. L2 D F' L' F' R D2 L D B' L U2 D2 L B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 D B D2 L2 D'

This one gives you tips on how to solve the cross more efficient being colour neutral and same thing applies as before.




Scrambles 1. D2 R2 D2 R L B' U F2 B R' F2 L' D' F' R2 B' L2 D' R D2 F R' D F U'
2. F D2 F2 U2 R' U L2 R2 B' R D F D' F' D2 R L2 F2 B R' B2 U' B L2 B2
3. D' U' L B' D R2 U2 L2 B' F' R2 U L' R2 B2 U' B L F L' F B R F U'

The one you try: L2 B U2 B2 F U B' U' L R' D2 L2 U F' R2 F2 R D B2 U R2 U D' B D2


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks, I was looking for this earlier.


----------



## CuberJun (Nov 26, 2010)

I cannot see any video


----------



## andrewki (Nov 26, 2010)

CuberJun said:


> I cannot see any video


 
neither can I


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorry guys it is all fixed now 
Enjoy


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 27, 2010)

On the scramble for you to try I got a five move cross and eight move x cross


----------

